# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) شروحات :  طريقة ادخال iphone وضع Recovery Mode و DFU Mode

## امير الصمت

*  وضع الـRecovery Mode لا يختلف ابداً عن وضع الـ
DFU Modeسوي في شيئين عندما  يكون الجهاز في وضع الـRecovery Mode وتقوم بعمل Restore للآي فون او  تحميل ملف الـFrimware لجهاز الآي فون يقوم برنامج الـ iTunes بالتأكد من ان  نسخة الـFrimware التي تقوم بتحميلها للجهاز هي نفسها التي تقوم بادخالها  للآي فون …
 أي بإختصار لا يقوم بتركيب الـFrimware حتى يتأكد أن النسخة  التي تود تحميلها للجهاز مطابقة للنسخة الموجودة في الآي فون  ولإدخال الأي فون في هذا الوضع :  * اغلق جهاز الآي فون الخاص بك تم قم بالضغط على زر الـ  Home    **  *  بعد دلك قم بتوصيل الجهاز بالكمبيوتر   ستلاحظ ظهور علامة برنامج الـ بعد ذلك Tunes على الشاشة   
ما في وضع الـDFU Mode  فالوضع  متغير تماماً فان اي ملف Frimware تقوم بادخاله للآي فون لا يجب ان يكون  مطابق للملف الموجود داخل الآي فون  … أي باختصار يقوم بإدخال أي ملف سواء  كان مختلف 
عن النسخة الموجودة داخل الجهاز ام هي نفسها وهي الطريقة المثلى
 والأفضل في جميع الحالات لتفادي اي 
عملية خاطئة قد تحدث للجهاز ….   ولإدخال الآي فون في هذا الوضع :*   *قم بتوصيل جهاز الآي فون للكمبيوتر واغلاق جهاز الآي فون   تم قم بالضغط على زري الـ Home  و الـ Power  لمدة 10 ثواني  *   **  *  بعد دلك قم بالزالة اصبعك عن زر Power واستمر بالضغط على زر  Home لمدة 10 ثواني أخرى   فى الاخير قم  بشتغيل برنامج الـ
iTunesوستلاحظ ان شاشة الجهاز سوادء ولا يظهر عليها اي شئ    بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## mogsm

merci bien

----------


## narosse27

شكرا لك اخي الغالي نسأل الله ان يرزقك  وييسر لك امرك

----------


## akon

مشكور اخي كثيرا  وهل ممكن ان تشرح لنا كيفية تفليش الايفون عبر الايتونز بالصور

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ayouzi10

mercoo akhi bara laho fik

----------

